# O/T - Nascar Paint



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Watching Talladega qualifying and it just reminded me... isn't the Wood Brothers/Trevor Bayne car simply beautiful??
A very nicely done red over white that stands out. And I can read the sponsorship on the hood!! I love that car!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

And... check out the Clint Bowyer car!! Red over white Aaron's car. The white number on the top of the red top really pops out!! Much easier to pick up and watch!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Relevant and pretty darn funny if you ask me:

http://jalopnik.com/5907729/how-kur...wn-talladega-nights-car-in-a-real-nascar-race

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great story! Thanks for sharing the link, Rick.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TomH said:


> Best prayer EVER! Pastor Joe Nelms - Nascar Nationwide - Nashville, TN - YouTube


added to Favorites :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

One of the most bizzare and funniest things I've ever seen.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe his church is sponsored


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Now that's funny right there...I don't care who you are


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That was great!!! Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

All I can say is..........boogedy, boogedy, boogedy! 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Watching Talladega qualifying and it just reminded me... isn't the Wood Brothers/Trevor Bayne car simply beautiful??
> A very nicely done red over white that stands out. And I can read the sponsorship on the hood!! I love that car!
> 
> Gary
> ...



This is a case where the older ways of Nascar are definitely better than today.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is a case where the older ways of Nascar are definitely better than today.


Agreed... there were a lot of older ways that were better. The problem is that technology has progressed past many of those older ways and there is no going back.
The actual graphics presentation on the cars could (and should) be simplified for a cleaner looking and more recognizable car. Better for the sponsor and the viewer.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

